# Upgraded PS4 (Neo or PS4.5)



## thaddeus6th (Apr 20, 2016)

There are many rumours and leaks concerning a forthcoming announcement from Sony about an upgraded version of the PS4. Codenamed Neo, and also known as PS4.5, there's some dispute as to precisely what it would be.

I've heard a suggestion it'd basically be a PS4 + VR capability + 4K resolution. If that's true, I think any backlash will be relatively small.

If, however, it's a souped up PS4 (a superior machine), I think a lot of people will be angry. The PS4's only been out a few years, and I bought mine about a year ago. The whole point of console gaming is the convenience (if I wanted to constantly upgrade, but get a better experience in return, I'd be a PC gamer).

Worth noting there's also a rumoured new Xbox, although some say that will be a completely new machine rather than an enhanced version of the Xbox One.

Returning to the PS4, it sounds like there'll be no PS4.5 exclusives (ie all PS4 games would work on both PS4 and PS4.5), although there would be superior graphics and perhaps framerates.

This may be trying to milk consumers and/or flog a load of 4K tellies. But we'll know for sure later this year (I'd guess the announcement will be made at E3 which is around June/July).


----------



## millymollymo (Apr 20, 2016)

With a VR headset on their "portfolio" being _the _tech to have this year- already selling out on pre-order - it doesn't surprise me. I've played with a few games with this interface and can see why they are eager to chase it. 
In a perfect (-ly impossible) world, wouldn't it be nice if it was a downloadable upgrade patch enabling new release games to work on current hardware. 
I'm hoping for a module addition though, Sony are many things, but they are not daft when it comes to knowing their market/consumer.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 20, 2016)

If it's just PS4 + VR + 4K, I reckon that'll not be too bad.

But don't underestimate the power of a major firm to make a major balls-up. Microsoft shot themselves in the foot so many times that the Xbox One reduced their legs to bloody stumps. Sony are miles ahead this console generation, and it's plausible that they're getting cocky and complacent.


----------



## SilentRoamer (Apr 20, 2016)

thaddeus6th said:


> There are many rumours and leaks concerning a forthcoming announcement from Sony about an upgraded version of the PS4. Codenamed Neo, and also known as PS4.5, there's some dispute as to precisely what it would be.
> 
> I've heard a suggestion it'd basically be a PS4 + VR capability + 4K resolution. If that's true, I think any backlash will be relatively small.
> 
> ...



I don't know this for sure but...

Sony have announced that mods are coming to PS4, the reason (traditionally) mods don't come to consoles are based on hardware requirements (often PC's running games are far more powerful)

This has been announced for Fallout 4 among other games. I expect that they are making a more powerful machine precisely to be able to provide a PC level experience in terms of mods and additional capabilities. I would be surprised if the current iteration of the PS4 handles VR framerates very well - especially if you throw in 4k.

Add to this a movement away from their PS3 build platform onto x86 which can be developed more easily.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Apr 20, 2016)

I do think that's the likelier result (PS4 + VR + 4K), but I remain a bit dubious. Still, we'll see in probably a couple of months.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Apr 22, 2016)

Isn't it more the case that when the new tech comes out, it takes a few years to bed down. Programmers were complaining about the PS2 and PS3 that it takes them so long to learn how to get the best out of the code or software (sorry, I can't recall the exact terminology), and just as they do, the platform changes to a new iteration. 

My PS2, PS3 and PS4 are all connected to my TV, and I regularly play all of them. I'm happy to wait for the VR and 4k stuff to settle into a groovy groove before I start itching to upgrade 

I suppose this come from me being an avid Apple fan; I know that the lovely phone I get will be updated the next September but it doesn't bother me as it keeps doing what I want it to do.

pH


----------

